# NiMH Batteries On Ebay



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've just bought another camera, and unlike my other Sony devices, it takes rechargeable AA cells, NiMH (Nickel-Metal-Hydride) type.

Like most of us, I look around for competitive prices, and I found that NiMH AA cells come in capacities from 700mAH to 3000mAH, quite a range, and there are a large number of makes available.

One brand, 'BTY' seemed to be popular and cheap, but like all things that are too good to be true, this one was a bit of a bad brand.

I did a search on Google and found a large number of instances where the actual capacity was a tenth of what was on the label, but as usual, it was so cheap to buy, it wasn't worth contacting the seller to complain. 

I guess that this is another instance of a Chinese maker selling sub-standard goods, labelled and priced to look attractive but in fact are just a waste of money.

Panasonic, Duracell, Sanyo, Varta are good brands and will have decent backup if the cells are faulty. They may cost a few pounds more, but at least you'll get what you pay for.

Peter


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

I generally use 'own brand' rechargeables from http://www.7dayshop.com/, probably not the cheapest but pretty good and I have not had any problems with duration/capacity yet.

They didn't have the Li-ion battery for my XS1 so got this from http://www.batterylogic.co.uk/, again no probs.

Alan


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry, delete the final commas in the above links (another case where over-conscientious use of punctuation causes offence!).

Alan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've just bought Sanyo from the 7dayshop on ebay.

Peter


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have found the Aldi own brand rechargeables to be much better than some expensive ones I have bought in the past. They have lasted longer and none have failed unlike some of the relatively very expensive brands.

They do only do the popular sizes though of course.

JohnW


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

After using cheaper rechargeables and always finding them flat after a short time I've invested in some Sanyo Eneloop rechargeables and a Technoline intelligent charger.

The charger ~£30 can test and refresh older batteries, and input voltages selected by the user.

The Eneloop batteries keep 75% of their charge after 5 years storage and will continue to work in well under freezing conditions.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The 7 day shop is a good source, thanks for posting the link. However it does not solve my problem. The AA batteries are all high capacity, ie 2,000 mAh (plus or minus) when I want replacements for my solar garden lights, which are low mAh due to their application.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There are all capacities listed on fleabay, just choose a decent brand out of those available.

700mAH is about the lowest I've seen, but there are cells at 800mAH, 1000mAH and so on.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do tend to buy as cheap as I can. But like you Peter I found the BTY rechargable batteries junk.
Some you win and some you lose.
But quite a few other Chinese items have been absolutely fine. 

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The problem seems to be that the importers don't do their own testing of the product, which they should do in my view.

Sale of Goods Act applies, if they are not fit for purpose then they should be returned under complaint, but I bet most throw them away and don't bother.

Peter


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Sanyo Eneloops batteries are by far the best AA rechargeable batteries I have ever bought. 

I now have 32 of them (my flashguns/wireless triggers eat through them) and the best thing about them is if I pick the spare sets up they will be charged even 6 months down the line. 

But beware there are a lot of bootleg versions about which are not hybrid and will only work as well as cheap batteries.

They are a little dearer but worth every penny and are really reliable


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Some years ago I was having problems with a Nikon Coolpix digital camera - it would take a couple of pics then refuse to do any more. Recharged batteries and the same would happen. Bought different (good) batteries and still the same problem. I then tried some Vapex batteries - they claim 70% power after 12 mths storage. Took them out of the case (they come in a clear storage case),put them in the camera and took loads of pics (with flash on so giving max discharge each shot) and no further problems. A client arrived as I was trying these batteries out and he said he had the same camera and problem. I gave him (he was a good client!) a case of batteries to try - it cured his problem also! Have only bought these batteries ever since and use them in every AA or AAA situation. Now can get a torch out of a drawer for first time in months and still a good light available.

DavidL


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonder if Boeing will be putting some dodgy batteries on EBay some time soon.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours arrived today, genuine Sanyo Eneloop 2400mAH. 

Too bad the camera isn't here yet! :x 

Peter


----------

